# OasisHD on E*?



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Any reason why E* hasn't gone after other channels like Oasis? Seems to be the only thing missing from the lineup from High Fidelity HDTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OasisHD


> OasisHD is a Canadian category 2 digital cable specialty channel that broadcasts in High definition 24/7. OasisHD broadcasts programming in the form of nature and natural history all in HD and commercial free.
> 
> It is owned by High Fidelity HDTV who also run 3 other HD networks. It features programming from the Voom HD Networks through a partnership with Rainbow Media. It is currently available through Bell Expressvu, Access Communications, SaskTel and Source Cable.


It looks like replay of content from Voom ... not unique content. Perhaps that is why it isn't on E*.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OasisHDIt looks like replay of content from Voom ... not unique content. Perhaps that is why it isn't on E*.


I see. When I visited some family up in Toronto I saw Oasis and I was hooked on its content. The ExpressVu network has some nice content we could sure use down here with E*. Also my uncle said he gets NFL Sunday Ticket thru them also. Go figure.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

SMosher said:


> The ExpressVu network has some nice content we could sure use down here with E*. Also my uncle said he gets NFL Sunday Ticket thru them also. Go figure.


And pays less for it. He can also get east/west coast feeds of all U.S. networks in HD.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OasisHDIt looks like replay of content from Voom ... not unique content. Perhaps that is why it isn't on E*.


The content is different.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SMosher said:


> The content is different.


It seems quite a bit like some of the nature content on Discovery HD combined with a smattering of Equator HD. I wonder if you would know which of the three channels you were tuned to without a bug.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> It seems quite a bit like some of the nature content on Discovery HD combined with a smattering of Equator HD. I wonder if you would know which of the three channels you were tuned to without a bug.


Just getting guide data from OasisHD from my uncle. 
On the E* Sub the Voom channels I am comparing guide data from EquatorHD and DiscoveryHD.
As far as guide data goes nothing matches up as far as shows and such. I'm a nut when it comes to channels like this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SMosher said:


> Just getting guide data from OasisHD from my uncle.
> On the E* Sub the Voom channels I am comparing guide data from EquatorHD and DiscoveryHD.
> As far as guide data goes nothing matches up as far as shows and such. I'm a nut when it comes to channels like this.


Are you saying "nothing matches up" as in shows are not airing at the same time or the shows on OasisHD do not appear at all on the Voom HD channels?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Are you saying "nothing matches up" as in shows are not airing at the same time or the shows on OasisHD do not appear at all on the Voom HD channels?


Yup, am I wrong? Please correct me if I am.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, an either or question generally isn't answered "yes".


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Well, an either or question generally isn't answered "yes".


Nothing matches up. Do I need to fly up there again and punch my uncle?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ah .. well my comparison to Voom came from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OasisHD

Perhaps whomever rewrote that article made a mistake?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Ah .. well my comparison to Voom came from Wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OasisHD
> 
> Perhaps whomever rewrote that article made a mistake?


Looking at High Fidelity HDTV site,
http://www.oasishd.ca/
Oasis HD is their own channel, but they also offer Voom's Rush, Treasury, and Equator in a HD package.


----------

